# Premier Heated Steering Wheel



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> How hot, and what part of your steering wheel, gets warm, or hot? It seems to me, like the only real areas that get hot, are around the spokes. From the 10 o’clock to 2 o’clock, on the wheel, is pretty much ice cold. Even the 5 and 7 positions don’t get more than maybe 70°
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Older GM it was pretty much the entire wheel but over the years it's pretty much as you describe. This is now true if you have one of those wheels with the wood trim up top in the upper brand models. Last time I seen whole wheel was older Escalade where they only heated the thin wood trim area. The heat isn't much but enough to overcome what a pretty cold interior would feel like.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

All it’s really good for, is taking the chill off of the actual wheel. It’s not keeping anything warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I just wear gloves until the car warms up haha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I just wear gloves until the car warms up haha


What I already do. Weighted metal shift knob never warms up in winter and hot in the summer. 



anthonysmith93 said:


> I just wear gloves until the car warms up haha


Usually in a remote started car, the wheel should be warm granted seats and wheel programs are random depending on the car model. Reason I'm glad my other car has a wheel dial you can roll to keep them on when you remote start.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My Volt has the same wheel and it pretty much heats the whole thing up.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My whole thing heats up I think. Used it the other night. 

The surface gets to at least 80*. Not super warm, but enough to be nice in winter.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

hurry up someone retrofit one into a 14 cruze so i can copy it


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I was driving home, this morning, from work, and turned it on, and the wheel barely got warm, at all. And only at the spokes. The 3 spoke areas usually feel like level 3 on the seats. You can tell they’re on. Today, it just got warm enough to warm the wheel slightly and take the chill off if. It’s definitely been warmer, the last time I used it, which was yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Take the outside temperature sensor out of the bumper and stick it in a tumbler of ice water and see if it works better when it's cold outside?
Would Chevy make the wheel heating that smart?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Taxman said:


> Take the outside temperature sensor out of the bumper and stick it in a tumbler of ice water and see if it works better when it's cold outside?
> Would Chevy make the wheel heating that smart?


No. 

Yeah my whole wheel warms up, turned it on yesterday. Gets to about 80-85° or so like I originally thought. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> No.
> 
> Yeah my whole wheel warms up, turned it on yesterday. Gets to about 80-85° or so like I originally thought.


Ditto - driving home yesterday I made sure to feel all the areas, and they were all nice and toasty.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

When I take in for the first service. I will have them take a look at it. I’ll turn it on, when I leave here. The dealer I go to, is about 30 miles away. So, it should be plenty toasty by the time I get there. If it’s not working right. They can gauge it by how long it’s been on. But, it shouldn’t take more than a few minutes to come to full temperature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> When I take in for the first service. I will have them take a look at it. I’ll turn it on, when I leave here. The dealer I go to, is about 30 miles away. So, it should be plenty toasty by the time I get there. If it’s not working right. They can gauge it by how long it’s been on. But, it shouldn’t take more than a few minutes to come to full temperature.


Mine takes maybe a minute.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Mine takes maybe a minute.


And the entire wheel heats up? I just went out to get some breakfast. I was in the car for a total of 20 minutes. Right behind the spokes, is the only place you can even tell it’s on. The top of the wheel is room temp, I like to call it. Maybe 66°


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> And the entire wheel heats up? I just went out to get some breakfast. I was in the car for a total of 20 minutes. Right behind the spokes, is the only place you can even tell it’s on. The top of the wheel is room temp, I like to call it. Maybe 66°


Yup - pretty evenly too, as in, it all reaches "full" temp in about the same amount of time.

I'd wager you just have a malfunctioning wheel heater unit.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, that for sure, tells me there is definitely something wrong with mine. Because anything above the center, doesn’t heat, at all. I originally just figured, that maybe it only heats where you hold the wheel. 9-3. But, apparently, that’s not the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nope, I can hold it up top, on the bottom, anywhere, and its nice and toasty - which, in the Volt is crucial, since that and my seat heater are my primary source of heat (running the HVAC heater drops your range quite a bit).


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Nope, I can hold it up top, on the bottom, anywhere, and its nice and toasty.


Ok, mine sucks, then. And it’s gotten worse. 2-3 days ago, the back of the spokes actually got pretty warm. Like level 3 seat warm. Maybe that was it burning itself out. [emoji23][emoji108][emoji23][emoji108]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Could have been - the rest had burned out, so that is getting all the current, and heating up hotter. Actually, it's possible it could burn you if that's the case.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Could have been - the rest had burned out, so that is getting all the current, and heating up hotter. Actually, it's possible it could burn you if that's the case.


Yeah, that was a possibility. The 3 spokes got pretty warm. I’d say they were over 90° easily. I was surprised how hot the spokes got, but go an inch in either direction, away from each side of each spoke, and it was cold, or not warm enough to tell it was even turned on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> Yeah, that was a possibility. The 3 spokes got pretty warm. I’d say they were over 90° easily. I was surprised how hot the spokes got, but go an inch in either direction, away from each side of each spoke, and it was cold, or not warm enough to tell it was even turned on.


I assume you mean the wheel rim at the spokes, not the spokes themselves, correct?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

MP81 said:


> I assume you mean the wheel rim at the spokes, not the spokes themselves, correct?


The back wheel area, between the volume buttons and the actual wheel, was also warm. But that may have been from heat transfer. But, no, the spokes themselves, are ice cold. Just around the wheel, itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gary7425 (Oct 13, 2017)

From GM Service

Circuit/System Description
The heated steering wheel control module controls the heated steering wheel and the heated steering wheel ON indicator based on an input from the heated steering wheel switch. When the heated steering wheel switch is pressed, the switch signal circuit is pulled to ground. This indicates to the heating steering wheel control module that steering wheel heat is requested. When the request is seen, the heated steering wheel control module supplies voltage to the indicator lamp and supplies voltage to the heating elements, which are internal to the steering wheel. 


Diagnostic Aids
•Before replacing the steering wheel for complaints of not getting hot enough, a reliable infrared temperature gun should be used to measure the temperature at various points around the rim. The steering wheel's normal operating temperature is 32°C (89.6°F) and takes approximately 10 min to reach that temperature. It may take up to 20 min for the normal operating temperature to stabilize within the steering wheel rim. There may be spike in temperature during the first 3–4 min before it stabilizes at normal operating temperature. The steering wheel will take longer to heat up if the vehicle temperature is below -21°C (-5.8°F). The steering wheel heater will not operate when the steering wheel temperature is above 32°C (89.6°F).


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Gary7425 said:


> From GM Service
> 
> Circuit/System Description
> The heated steering wheel control module controls the heated steering wheel and the heated steering wheel ON indicator based on an input from the heated steering wheel switch. When the heated steering wheel switch is pressed, the switch signal circuit is pulled to ground. This indicates to the heating steering wheel control module that steering wheel heat is requested. When the request is seen, the heated steering wheel control module supplies voltage to the indicator lamp and supplies voltage to the heating elements, which are internal to the steering wheel.
> ...


Ah, nice! I’ll check that out. I have an infrared temp stick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

I haven't had the need to even turn my heated wheel on yet, but after reading this maybe I should just to see if it is working properly.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

zippypcs said:


> I haven't had the need to even turn my heated wheel on yet, but after reading this maybe I should just to see if it is working properly.


I live in California, and I’m not usually a cold person. So, I don’t “need” to turn it on. I just turn it on to heat the wheel up from 55° outside temp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

Funny part is I have never had a heated steering wheel until now.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> No.
> 
> Yeah my whole wheel warms up, turned it on yesterday. Gets to about 80-85° or so like I originally thought.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sup -J. Glad to hear yer still turning em on! Just don't forget to use protection...


----------

